# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  دانشگاههای تهران و تربیت مدرس (مقایسه)

## parsley

با سلام
من الان برای انتخاب رشته ارشد فوری به اطلاعاتی درمورد مقایسه این دو دانشگاه (در رشته جغرافیا) نیاز دارم.
اگر کسی از دوستان در اینمورد اطلاعی داره بسیار ممنون خواهم شد.
ضمنا من به یاری حق رتبه تک رقمی در گرایش جغرافیای سیاسی کسب کردم از دیگر دوستان تک رقمی این رشته هم اگر هستن لطفا به من پ.خ بزنن.
با تشکر

----------


## Arman_b100

والا مقایسه که نمیدونم زیاد ولی من داداشم ارشد پلیمر تربیت مدرس میخونه  امکانات رفاهیش بهتره از بقیه دانشگاها ولی استاداش زیاد سخت گیرند....... :Y (638):  از نظر علمی هم تربیت رتبه دوم رو داره  فقط بدیش اینه که سیستمش گلستانه(پیام نور)

----------


## saeid_NRT

> با سلام
> من الان برای انتخاب رشته ارشد فوری به اطلاعاتی درمورد مقایسه این دو دانشگاه (در رشته جغرافیا) نیاز دارم.
> اگر کسی از دوستان در اینمورد اطلاعی داره بسیار ممنون خواهم شد.
> ضمنا من به یاری حق رتبه تک رقمی در گرایش جغرافیای سیاسی کسب کردم از دیگر دوستان تک رقمی این رشته هم اگر هستن لطفا به من پ.خ بزنن.
> با تشکر


تو ایران فقط اسم دانشگاه مهمه.
تهرانو بزن.

----------


## parsley

> والا مقایسه که نمیدونم زیاد ولی من داداشم ارشد پلیمر تربیت مدرس میخونه  امکانات رفاهیش بهتره از بقیه دانشگاها ولی استاداش زیاد سخت گیرند....... از نظر علمی هم تربیت رتبه دوم رو داره  فقط بدیش اینه که سیستمش گلستانه(پیام نور)


سیستمش گلستانه؟! یعنی چی؟

----------


## parsley

> تو ایران فقط اسم دانشگاه مهمه.
> تهرانو بزن.


مساله اینه که در مقطع بعد قصد ادامه تحصیل در خارج از کشور رو دارم!

----------


## Arman_b100

این سیستم دانشجویی (نمره ....انتخاب واحد...)رو میگم بابا مهم نیس زیاد ولی فقط با ie باز میشه من خوشم نمیاد ازش

----------

